# Mikes Bikes Groupon ends at end of today.



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

To be 100% honest, there are some things I don't like about Mikes Bikes (and some things I do), but $42 for a tune-up that includes wheel truing...

Mike's Bikes Deal of the Day | Groupon San Francisco

Posted in this forum because they are Northern California chain. 2200 already bought, they are going to be busy.

In case you are in East Bay and didn't know, they opened up a Walnut Creek store a couple months ago. Apparently they just remodeled the Sausalito store as well.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Deal is still live.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> To be 100% honest, there are some things I don't like about Mikes Bikes (and some things I do), but $42 for a tune-up that includes wheel truing...
> 
> Mike's Bikes Deal of the Day | Groupon San Francisco
> 
> ...


Not a Mikes Bikes fan either but dropped in the new store in Walnut Creek to kill time waiting for 680 traffic to die down. Gotta say that the interior design/ lighting/displays are done nicely, sorta Nordstrom-ish looking. 

Not what I look for in a bike shop but attractive looking in general.


----------

